# Contribution from Norway --R33 GTR V-Spec--



## kennet (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi, 

So, I have been member for a while and figured out it was abou time to make a contribution regarding photos and info about my GTR(s).

My first GTR (which I still got  ) is a R32 GTR, LHD converted, and are currently under build to be used as a track car.
Then I was lucky enough to get my hands on one off the few R33 GTR´s with plates in Norway, and I just couldent let that opertunity go past me 

So the pictures you are seeing here are of the R33 GTR V-Spec. They where taken in July, just after fitting the new series 3 headlights (which MADE the car)  
Some more info about the car: HKS coilovers, HKS exhaust, Greddy 2861 turbos, Apexi FC, ARC Air filter box and some other few things :smokin:

As this is such a rear car in Norway, my goal is/are to ceep it as clean as possible, and I think I have managed that so far


----------



## typevu (Oct 3, 2011)

Looks good! Clean.


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Lovely pics mate


----------



## kennet (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks guys


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

A beautiful car:thumbsup:


Terje.


----------



## Ok`n (May 30, 2008)

Greath car!
Where are you at?

Ole


----------



## Arza (Jun 30, 2011)

nice! the licence plate is pretty cool


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Very nice car and love the plate. :thumbsup:


----------



## kennet (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks guys!


----------



## jb49784 (Aug 21, 2014)

Beautiful pictures


----------

